# Do bucks mark?



## SevenlevelsofDante (Nov 13, 2010)

Dante has taken to peeing EVERYWHERE! We take him out to play, and he leaves little streaky pee marks as he walks, almost like he doesn't know he's doing it. Is he marking his territory?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Yessiree bob! That's exactly what he's doing!


----------



## SevenlevelsofDante (Nov 13, 2010)

Lovely. Oh well, at least he isn't leaking or something. I wish he gave a little warning, though.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Some of my bucks that live in groups spend all night and all day, I swear,j drinking water and then one after the other, dribbling and oozing all over the bottle. It runs down and collects in the cap by the tube. Some of it dries, sort of but not really, and I use some tissue or paper toweling when I take the bottle out to fill or replace otherwise it's like sticking my hand intosoft butter, and then if I tip the bootle all the stuff runs out of the cap all over whatever....yuck!!!

It's one of the yardsticks of maturity, when the boys establish what I call, The Pissy Posse. Gotta laugh or else...hey, do you think the young bucks markings smell like fresh popped popcorn?


----------



## SevenlevelsofDante (Nov 13, 2010)

Pissy Posee! LOL! Love that. Really gross, though. Dante marks the top corners of his cage. I don't know why he climbs all that way just to pee!

It's funny you say that about the popcorn. See, I go to a big hippie school in the northeast, and I think it smells like weed. I can never tell if I'm smelling someone smoking next door, or one of my boys taking a leak!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

He knows that those corners are the weak points in his perimeter. I've had the undersides of screen tops gunked up from boys hanging upside down crawling around and marking. Ick. Oh, well, hey, those boys are the ones with the warmest personalities, and I guess that's why us mousers keep 'em. I guess my experience with bucks is a bit different, as I do successfully keep groups of adult males from time to time. I have two together in one tank and four in another. I broke up a threesome after the hrror in my mousery earlier this week, as I needed to put the boys to work to restore my lines.

Hippie school? they're raising up the young 'uns and training 'em to be hippies? Wierd. I'm almost 60, so I missed being a hippie, but I like the clothes. I was a beatnik by age 10 in 1962. Doomed; we're all doomed. But we dressed pretty in our Nehru jackets and paisley pants.


----------



## SevenlevelsofDante (Nov 13, 2010)

Yes, that's what Dante does! That's why we named him that, because we thought he was possessed when he crawled upside down and jumped from the floor straight up to the lid like Spiderman. I love my bucks. It's actually bad, because we ended up getting rid of all the does from that litter, and keeping the two bucks for a while. They're so much friendlier!

Haha! We're not really hippies, but we're all liberal enough to be raising mice colonies in out dorm rooms and that sort of thing. A lot of artists, musicians, and some random engineers thrown in for variety. I'm a creative writing major. My boyfriend would LOVE some paisley pants, though. ;-)


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

My favorite buck is so affectionate. You can't stick your hand in the cage without him grabbing you and climbing into your hand. He pees/marks constantly too. Every time I get him out to play or cuddle I have to think about what I'm doing in the next hour so I don't smell like him around other people. He loves me so much and wants to claim me. I do like they smell like pop corn until you get several males in one area, then it just smells, lol. The smell gets into everything too as my taller half pointed out last night after I left the mousery and came down for a kiss from a human...yick he says


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

lol I love that description of Dante, I have Buck that crawls upside down on the lid like that im so tempted to tap his toes


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Before the incident last week I had about 280 meeces, and the odor of meeces was so strong on my clothes that I covered my hair with a bandana while in there, and left the clothers I'd worn in another room. Some times the pants got worn the next night, but always used a clean shirt each night; I have one load a week in my laundry for just stuff I wore while doing my 2 1/2 hourly stint in the mousery.

It's no surprise to me that the stink is a lot less with 1/4 the population. Still sad, though.


----------



## SevenlevelsofDante (Nov 13, 2010)

Beth, that's how Dante is. My boyfriend has his mega guitar equipment set up next to the buck area, and Dante watches him the whole time he's playing and begs to come out. He's like a tiny puppy.

Moustress, I didn't read about the incident, I don't think. I'm a little scared to now. :-( I'm sorry though, that the smell is less. I'm sure you'd rather be back to full smell capacity, and full mouse capacity. I have mouse clothes too. Boyfriend brought Dante to see me at work last night (quick, cross-campus walk with Dante taking a happy pocket ride) and he was just so happy, he marked my pants allllll over. The next two hours of work were less than pleasant.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

It's just as well you didn't read about it. It was a week ago now, and I'm afraid I've used the forums to work my catharsis; I've used my access to other mouse breeders shamelessly, knowing that only other mousers will really feel my pain; then I've been able to mourn and weep properly. I'm over the gutted and shocked part of it. I lost about 200 of about 280 mousies.


----------



## SevenlevelsofDante (Nov 13, 2010)

Oh my God. That's horrible. I'm so, so sorry it happened. I saw the words electric heater and skipped out of there quick. How terrible.


----------

